# My grace is sufficient for you



## Pilgrim (Feb 15, 2008)

(J. C. Philpot, "Strength Made Perfect in Weakness")

"My grace is sufficient for you, for My power is
made perfect in your weakness." 2 Corinthians 12:9

Not your strength,
not your wisdom,
not your prayers,
not your experience;
but "My grace"—My free, My matchless grace,
independent of all works and efforts, independent of
everything in the creature—flowing wholly and solely,
fully and freely, out of the bosom of Jesus to . . .
the needy,
the guilty,
the destitute,
the undone.

You who are tried in worldly circumstances,
who have to endure the hard lot of poverty
—"My grace is sufficient for you."

You who are tempted, day by day, to say
or do that which conscience testifies against
—"My grace is sufficient for you."

You who are harassed with family troubles
and afflictions, and are often drawn aside into
peevishness and fretfulness—"My grace is
sufficient for you."

Our weakness, helplessness, and inability
are the very things which draw forth the power,
the strength, and the grace of Jesus!

Believer, your case is never beyond the reach
of the words—"My grace is sufficient for you!"

The free, the matchless, sovereign grace of God,
is sufficient for all His people—in whatever state,
or stage, or trouble, or difficulty they may be in!

"My grace is sufficient for you, for My power is
made perfect in your weakness." 2 Corinthians 12:9


----------



## JM (Feb 15, 2008)

Philpot!


----------

